# Rocco my new baby gefforys marmoset



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

HI guys well i finally got another marmoset for to keep my 14 month old male one company so thought i would post a couple of pictures of him and of them together. Hope you like:







































Love this one















































and a couple of the room



















Hope yous enjoy them as much as i had trying to get them to sit still to take them lol :lol2:


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

the 6 pic down looks like the one on the left is head banging


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice  How are they getting along with each other?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Jonny, nice to hear that Rocco has arrived home. Hope they get on well & enjoy each others company. Rocco is lovely! :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

do you need a lisence ?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Biggys said:


> do you need a lisence ?


No, you don't need a license to keep Marmosets


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

HI colin thank you very much, they are so far getting on well just the occasional we scuffle over food, the baby steals the food off the older one! thank you very much for your advice over the last few weeks on geting one. Should have my outdoor enclosure within the next 2 weeks, so just have to start trying to sort out heating for it, was thinking off a heat spot lamp for basking a heat mat in the nest box at night time protected so they cant get burned , and some sort of ceramic wall heater to heat most of the 6ftX6ft shed which will be attched to a thermostat so it will not drop below room temperature inside, also the roof and inner shed walls will be insulated. what do you think colin? will be posting pictures of it as soon as i get it! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

That sounds ok Jonny, though Im not sure I would put a heat matt in the nest box. A heat lamp above & the background heat of a radiator-type heater should be fine. Looking forward to seeing the pics of the finished outdoor enclosure. :2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

They are beautiful!
I'm so jealous right now! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

beautiful :flrt:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Looks realy cute..is it a hybrid marmoset..is it a male or female..couldnt you get another common to put in so as not to have mixed species....although better that than nothing...


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

NO it is not a hybrid, a gefforys marmoset is a subspecies and its a male and it is perfectly fine to mix the two as they are from the same family group, i have seen them before housed together and i have also seen tamarians housed with marmosets as well as they both fall under the same family group (Callitrichidae)


Thanx colin will post pictures as soon as, both gettin on really well now little one is climbing on the older ones back now lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

I do know what a geffroys marmoset is..a hybrid geffroys is when a common and a geffroys are paired together then you get a hybrid.some do it to try and get bigger commons..as they then take the hybrid and put it back through again...i have seen different species housed together as well but dont agree with it as if they breed it not keeping the true species going..i hybrid usually has a grey mask instead of pure whit like a geffroys..like the one in your pic..thats why i asked the question...thats what your babys would be...hybrid geffroys-common as its mixed species you would be incoraging to bread.....so whoever said it was fine to mix the two is playing with mother nature.....but who am i to know......maybe years of experiance counts for nothing these days......


----------

